# GeeDee's Birthday 22 Mar



## mikewint (Mar 21, 2011)

Tuesday is GeeDee's Birthday. Gary, let me be the first to wish you a very Happy Birthday
with many more to come


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 21, 2011)

And I'll be second! Happy Birthday Gary!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 21, 2011)

Happy Birthday Gary.


Wheels


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 21, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY GARY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 21, 2011)

What, you're still having birthdays -- at your age?!
All the best mate, and hope to meet up with you sometime this year for a pint - or six !


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 22, 2011)

*Happy Birthday Garry!!*



Oh, and by the way, be careful with those candles. There is such a thing as critical mass with birthday candles you know.


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 22, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Gary!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Mar 22, 2011)

Have a great day Gary.


----------



## Maximowitz (Mar 22, 2011)

Happy Birthday Dude!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 22, 2011)

Happy Birthday Gary, have a good one mate!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 22, 2011)

A Happy Birthday Mate.


----------



## magnu (Mar 22, 2011)

Happy birthday Gary


----------



## imalko (Mar 22, 2011)

Happy Birthday and best wishes mate!


----------



## RabidAlien (Mar 22, 2011)

Happy birthday, bro!


----------



## evangilder (Mar 22, 2011)

Have a great birthday, Gary!


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 22, 2011)

Happy Bday Gary!


----------



## Torch (Mar 22, 2011)

Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 22, 2011)

*Happy Birthday!* 

And don't let 'em bug you about all the candles...they way it's going, I'll end up needing a burn permit for all the candles on my b-day cake too...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 22, 2011)

Happy Birthday Gary!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 22, 2011)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Geedee (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi guys

Wow, what a welcome when I logged in just now....you guys are the absolute best !. I feel humbled !!

Had a pretty quiet day today. Watched two DVD's I brought yesterday when I drove upto Duxford for a looksee as all the hangars where open for the first time this year. Only took 256 piccies...am i coming down with something ?. I'm using my very old, emergency standby computer (I brought it second hand back in 2000 when I moved to Cyprus !) as my new pc (6 months old) has been returned for repair under warranty as it keeps giving me the blue screen if death and then even the main power switch went t*ts up, so I cant transfer the piccies I took just yet from the camera.

The two DVD's are the Flying Legends 2010 and also the Battle of Britain airshow ...16 spitfires in the air at once !... and I'm feeling quite mellowed out at the moment (Probably something to with the fact the cake I tried to make....didn't look like it oughta...soggy biscuit any-one ?...and I'm sat here with the earphones on listening to Nashville Classics (Tex Ritter and the 'Deck of Cards'....I'm gonna start blubbing soon  )on internet radio and am half way through a cheeky little bottle of Cyrpus Red wine.

Oh and dont worry about candles on the cake...the one that didn't cook like it should have....I aim to use a 100 watt lightbulb (considerably cheaper and reduces crowding on the cake top....dammit, if I used candles, I'd have some glider dude thermalling over it while I'm trying to blow all the candles out 

Normal service should be resumed when I get my old 'new' PC back.

Thanks again guys 'n gals


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 22, 2011)

Happy Birthday GeeDee! 

Have a Great one!



TO


----------



## Catch22 (Mar 22, 2011)

Happy Birthday Gary!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 22, 2011)

Happy Birthday Gary!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

